# When you cool your house down at night?



## lundy (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you put your fans blowing cool air in or room air out? My philosophy is blow room air out. If you are blowing in your are just mixing the hot room air and cold outside air. If you are blowing out you are introducing cold air though other open windows and removing warmed mixed air....I've always wondered what other people think since I see it done each way....And I would justify blowing in if you are sitting in front of it for evaporative body cooling while sitting on the couch.

edit:maybe this post should be moved...


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 2, 2015)

I close all the windows and turn on the AC.


----------



## lundy (Jun 2, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> I close all the windows and turn on the AC.


In California I would do that as well!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 2, 2015)

lundy said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I close all the windows and turn on the AC.
> ...






Why is it state dependent? Do you really have a fan at each window? I have a few ceiling fans and a few portable floor-standing fans, but it's very rare that I put the fan near the window. If I do, I have the outside air blow in (I am not only trying to lower the inside temp but I also want to feel the breeze).


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

usually blow the colder air in and let it circulate...


----------



## lundy (Jun 2, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> lundy said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


I meant that in a way that it typically doesn't get down to the 50-60's that quick at night in California after it's 90-100 in the day time. Juse more 'free cooling' up here in Portland with the big temps swings.


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2015)

Blow the hot air out. Nerd alert: The fan itself gives off heat.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2015)

Spring/Summer/Fall: Ceiling fan on, AC on, window closed.

Winter: Ceiling fan on, window open.

Spring/Summer/Fall with broken AC: Ceiling fan on, window open, bedroom door open, window fan blowing in across me in bed.

Me and warmth don't do well together when I'm trying to sleep. The power outages in Houston courtesy of Hurricane Ike a few years back damn near killed me.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 2, 2015)

lundy said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > lundy said:
> ...




I see what you are saying. Believe it or not, I am in the same boat. My area (Riverside County, CA) is considered desert and we can have scorching days but cool nights. But I usually just open the windows, no fan at the window. I have a two-story so sometimes the upstairs is brutal!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 2, 2015)

I turned my heat on today.


----------



## cement (Jun 2, 2015)

I watch the indoor / outdoor thermometer and when it is one degree cooler outside, the whole house fan goes on and I open the slider in the room i'm in, usually the kitchen. That thing blows the heat out of the attic and keeps the upstairs cool.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 2, 2015)

cement said:


> I watch the indoor / outdoor thermometer and when it is one degree cooler outside, the whole house fan goes on and I open the slider in the room i'm in, usually the kitchen. That thing blows the heat out of the attic and keeps the upstairs cool.




I'm jealous, I have always wanted a whole house fan.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

There not to bad to install. I wonder if the newer ones are as noisy as the ones from 20 years ago?

We only ran the ac about 3 weeks last summer but the attic fan would come in handy about half the summer...


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jun 2, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> I close all the windows and turn on the AC.




^^^ This when night time temps are above about 75 or so.



lundy said:


> Do you put your fans blowing cool air in or room air out? My philosophy is blow room air out. If you are blowing in your are just mixing the hot room air and cold outside air. If you are blowing out you are introducing cold air though other open windows and removing warmed mixed air....I've always wondered what other people think since I see it done each way....And I would justify blowing in if you are sitting in front of it for evaporative body cooling while sitting on the couch.
> 
> edit:maybe this post should be moved...


^^^ same as you.... when its in the low 70 or below I turn the AC off and always blow the hot air out with a window fan in one bedroom and the other bedroom window open.

I also have a built in kitchen wall fan that blows out, which is great for using the oven or brewing in the summer :beerbang:


----------



## lundy (Jun 3, 2015)

MechE_in_PA said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I close all the windows and turn on the AC.
> ...


YES to beer brewing!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jun 3, 2015)

lundy said:


> YES to beer brewing!




kicked my keg last night....need to keg 1 and start brewing another


----------



## lundy (Jun 3, 2015)

MechE_in_PA said:


> lundy said:
> 
> 
> > YES to beer brewing!
> ...


I have a roselare sour going that I'm going to wait next year and have that as a one year anniversary house beer, a brett IPA on tap, a cucumber wheat beer carbonating, a gose, dry hopped CDA and a 3 Floyd's IPA fermenting away right now.Looking to have a few on tap at our wedding in....10 days...coming up quicker than I thought


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 3, 2015)

lundy said:


> MechE_in_PA said:
> 
> 
> > lundy said:
> ...


Run Forrest Run!!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate going to bed when it's 82 with the AC on, then waking up around 6am when it's 50 outside and still 72 inside.

It would be ideal if the AC would go off and the windows would open themselves about midnight-2am. I need a Jetson house.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 4, 2015)

ALBin517 said:


> I hate going to bed when it's 82 with the AC on, then waking up around 6am when it's 50 outside and still 72 inside.
> 
> It would be ideal if the AC would go off and the windows would open themselves about midnight-2am. I need a Jetson house.




You would need a PLC, a couple of RTD's, and some window motors. Let me get estimating to work on that for you


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 4, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate going to bed when it's 82 with the AC on, then waking up around 6am when it's 50 outside and still 72 inside.
> ...




What about an autodialer to text him in case of a fault condition, so he doesn't wake up in the morning freezing/sweating his balls off?


----------



## csb (Jun 4, 2015)

I think this is the first time I've seen a thread derailed by beer, rather than boobs.


----------



## jglavin PE (Jun 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> There not to bad to install. I wonder if the newer ones are as noisy as the ones from 20 years ago?
> 
> We only ran the ac about 3 weeks last summer but the attic fan would come in handy about half the summer...


+1 for the attic fan. Ours came with the house, so no idea on the install but from the look of it they just shoehorned it between the joists and pulled from the nearest circuit for power. Probably easier to install than the ceiling fan I put in a few months ago...


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

How cold do you like your place when you sleep?

Anything over 69°F and I'm up all night just about, unless I've got a fan blowing directly on me.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate going to bed when it's 82 with the AC on, then waking up around 6am when it's 50 outside and still 72 inside.
> ...


this^ except use the temp sensors in your honeywell digital thermostat that reads outdoor and indoor temperature and have the windows open, ceiling fans turn on (and/or an outlet or two for a box fan) and the AC shut down when the Outside temp is below your thermostat setting.

I want to be listed on the patent...


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Jun 4, 2015)

I am always working so late that by the time I get home the house is already cooled down


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2015)

Are you sure you don't have to wait 8 - 10 weeks first?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Jun 4, 2015)

No it's pretty quick, I have a nest thermostat so I can change it digitally from my phone. Technology is really great, it saves us a lot of time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2015)

Technology saves time? Are you sure about that?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh definitely. Did you know you can even file your taxes and get a near instant refund?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2015)

Hm. How about grading things? You know, like exams and stuff.


----------



## Baconator (Jun 5, 2015)

Did you say exam grades? What would you like to know?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2015)

Baconator said:


> Did you say exam grades? What would you like to know?



Will I pass in October 2015?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Baconator said:
> 
> 
> > Did you say exam grades? What would you like to know?
> ...


----------

